# Points of interest in Utah?



## caffine addict (May 2, 2018)

Me and my friend are planning to hitchhike in June and I was wondering if anyone knew any places that would be perfect to go in Utah, and maybe some places to avoid so our travel will go well


----------



## AAAutin (May 3, 2018)

Zion National Park is the obvious one, though I've never been. Park City is pretty chill, if sanitized/touristy. Ogden is a shithole. The mosquitoes of Bear River City are legion.

I'm sure @dumpsternavel would know better.


----------



## beersalt (May 4, 2018)

First off, it's illegal to hitch-hike in Utah. So.. if you're looking for ease, that mode is gonna give you some shit, most likely. I'm sure you can still do it, but you might have to deal with more piggies. Moab/ Arches National Park is Badass. Southern Utah isn't too hard to hitch either. Uh.. Provo might be decent money for travellers. Salt Lake sucks. (Busking wont get you shit) Sugarhouse is just south east of downtown, that would be a better place to make money. Lone Peak is my favorite hike. Not too far from Salt Lake, and I'd recommend splitting it into two days. 
Also, Silver Fork Hot Springs is in Spanish Fork South of SLC. It's a little bit of a hike, but it's free, and fucking beautiful. Avoid it on the weekends.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Coywolf (May 4, 2018)

dumpsternavel said:


> First off, it's illegal to hitch-hike in Utah. So.. if you're looking for ease, that mode is gonna give you some shit, most likely. I'm sure you can still do it, but you might have to deal with more piggies. Moab/ Arches National Park is Badass. Southern Utah isn't too hard to hitch either. Uh.. Provo might be decent money for travellers. Salt Lake sucks. (Busking wont get you shit) Sugarhouse is just south east of downtown, that would be a better place to make money. Lone Peak is my favorite hike. Not too far from Salt Lake, and I'd recommend splitting it into two days.
> Also, Silver Fork Hot Springs is in Spanish Fork South of SLC. It's a little bit of a hike, but it's free, and fucking beautiful. Avoid it on the weekends.
> Hope this helps!



It is not illegal to hitch in Utah. I hitch here and talk to the cops ALL the time. Just sayin'.

They have the same as most states "can't solicit a ride from a roadway or interstate, roadway being defined as the developed part of a road..." ect.

Moab, highway 12, park city, provo, Ogden (lots of tweekers), Zion, Price. All good places. It's easy to hitch in Utah in my opinion.


----------



## Dameon (May 4, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> It is not illegal to hitch in Utah. I hitch here and talk to the cops ALL the time. Just sayin'.
> 
> They have the same as most states "can't solicit a ride from a roadway or interstate, roadway being defined as the developed part of a road..." ect.
> 
> Moab, highway 12, park city, provo, Ogden (lots of tweekers), Zion, Price. All good places. It's easy to hitch in Utah in my opinion.


Utah has a slightly different one, actually, which sucks:


> Code 41-6-82 (4)
> 
> A person may not sit, stand, or loiter in or near a roadway for the purpose of soliciting from the occupant of any vehicle a ride, contributions, employment, the parking, watching, or guarding of a vehicle, or other business.


It's that "near" part that screws it.


----------



## Coywolf (May 4, 2018)

Well, I have been hitchhiking in this state for a decade and have never been stopped by a cop. Also have flown signs, and never been stopped. So I'm not sure how much that is enforced.


----------



## Coywolf (May 4, 2018)

That, by law, means that you are not allowed to be outside of your vehicle at any time while near a roadway. Which is fucking ridiculius. Probably why it isint enforced. 

Breaking down on the side of the road would be illegal.


----------



## caffine addict (May 4, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> That, by law, means that you are not allowed to be outside of your vehicle at any time while near a roadway. Which is fucking ridiculius. Probably why it isint enforced.
> 
> Breaking down on the side of the road would be illegal.


Seriously? That's the dumbest law I've ever heard. In Florida it's illegal to have your ice cream cone in your back pocket on a hot day


----------



## caffine addict (May 5, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> That, by law, means that you are not allowed to be outside of your vehicle at any time while near a roadway. Which is fucking ridiculius. Probably why it isint enforced.
> 
> Breaking down on the side of the road would be illegal.


Seriously? That's the dumbest law I've ever heard. In Florida it's legal to have your ice cream cone in your back pocket on a hot day


----------



## Aware (May 5, 2018)

caffine addict said:


> Me and my friend are planning to hitchhike in June and I was wondering if anyone knew any places that would be perfect to go in Utah, and maybe some places to avoid so our travel will go well


I traveled the United States last Summer and almost all places in U.S. were welcoming...Utah was not one of them.I intend to avoid Utah all together in the future.Good Luck...You will need it


----------

